# [KDE] Optimisation pour une utilisation desktop (en cours)

## Kalax

Bonjour à tous,

Devant la contrainte des solutions binaires et la nécessité des compromis, je suis en train de me mettre à Gentoo. J'ai une Gentoo fonctionnelle avec Lxde basique et un noyau sources 2.6.37-r4 compilé à la mano sur un portable.

Je souhaite installer KDE sur un eeePC 701. J'ai recherché des tutos et guides divers concernant ce sujet. Bien qu'intéressantes ces documentations ne vont à mon goût pas assez loin et sont obsolètes (la plus récente date de 2008).

Je souhaite, donc, installer KDE 4.6.x, udev seulement, sur cet eeePC, plus quelques petites choses.

Quoi mettre en place :pas de portage (si possible).

suppression de toutes les parties liées au besoin de compilation, l'installation éventuelle de paquets sera faite par des binaires pré-compilés sur une autre machine de même que l'installation.

Logiciels (en gros):Firefox 4 avec intégration KDE

okular

cups

quelques petits jeux (notamment la collection KDE Games)

systemd pour un démarrage le plus rapide possible

clementine

netbook workspace si séparable du bureau standard

openJDKQuels paquets sont à mettre pour avoir ces fonctionnalités et que l'ensemble soit le plus petit possible?

Quelles options utiliser pour le USE global et, si besoin, quel USE par paquet?

J'envisage une compilation -Os plutôt que O2 : pertinent ou bien gros risque à problèmes?

J'ai conscience que ces questions amènent des réponses assez longues. Cependant l'expérience d’utilisateurs confirmés sous Gentoo me permettra d'avancer plus rapidement au lieu de n'avancer qu'à tâtons, c'est pourquoi je vous sollicite.

A bientôt.

----------

## Poussin

Il est tout à fait possible de ne pas compiler sur ton netbook, mais j'éviterais de me passer de portage.

Tu peux te créer un chroot sur ton autre machine correspondant à la configuration de ton netbook, activer la FEATURES buildpkg, et partager tout ça sur le réseau. Le portage de ton netbook utilisera ces binaires en lieu et place des sources.

Concerant les USE, tu es le mieux placer pour les configurer. Pars d'un minimum. C'est un peu contradictoire un "ensemble le plus petit possible" et KDE.

Concernant systemd, je n'ai pas essayé personnellement, mais j'ai eu beaucoup de mauvais échos. As-tu testé le nouveau openrc avec lancement des services en parallèle?

Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

## Kalax

Merci pour tes conseils.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Il est tout à fait possible de ne pas compiler sur ton netbook, mais j'éviterais de me passer de portage.
> 
> Tu peux te créer un chroot sur ton autre machine correspondant à la configuration de ton netbook, activer la FEATURES buildpkg, et partager tout ça sur le réseau. Le portage de ton netbook utilisera ces binaires en lieu et place des sources.

 

 :Arrow:  Effectivement après avoir regarder çà et là, c'est préférable de garder portage car un emerge même avec des binaires utilise l'arbre portage pour résoudre les dépendances, c'est bien ça? Du coup, je monterai un portage distant spécifique à cette machine sur le serveur de la maison. Et quitte à monter du distant, je pense que je mettrai en place distcc pour la compilation externe. Ce sera plus gérable comma ça, je pense.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Concerant les USE, tu es le mieux placer pour les configurer. Pars d'un minimum.

 

 :Arrow:  Justement, c'est précisément là qu'un peu d'information empirique me serait très utile. Qu'entends-tu par "un minimum" ?

Pour l'instant sur ma machine d'essai, mon USE est celui-ci :

```
USE="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 -ipv6 -gtk -gnome -qt3 kde qt4 declarative sql webkit"
```

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> C'est un peu contradictoire un "ensemble le plus petit possible" et KDE.

 

 :Arrow:  Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je souhaite les options nécessaires sans fioriture. Pas la peine d'ajouter des options ou des logiciels inutiles.

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Concernant systemd, je n'ai pas essayé personnellement, mais j'ai eu beaucoup de mauvais échos. As-tu testé le nouveau openrc avec lancement des services en parallèle?

 

 :Arrow:  Effectivement, j'ai vu qu'il fallait passer nécessairement par un overlay pour l'obtenir. C'est plutôt mauvais signe. J'ai mis 

```
rc_parallel="YES"
```

 dans mon rc.conf mais ça ne semble pas changer grand chose. L'arrivée jusqu'au login de la console est quasiment le même, je ne constate pas de différence. Une question à propos de ça, sais-tu comment, pendant le démarrage, lancer le réseau le plus tôt possible?

Pour le moment je suis en train de scruter patiemment les USE flags des paquets de kdebase-meta.

@+

----------

## boozo

'alute (et bienvenue sur gentoo et le forum fr   :Smile:  )

J'ai bien lu tes souhaîts mais je suis du même avis que Poussin concernant l'installation de Kde sur ce genre de machine.

Un bureau légé genre xfce ou *box lui sera largement préférable à plus d'un titre et même si tu utilises une machine de guerre pour compiler en distant, tu n'y gagneras pas en terme d'exploitation à l'usage. Garder un profile le moins typé possible et gérer ses useflags au plus juste reste à mon sens le plus opérationnel.  

Au delà, je ne discute pas des goûts et des couleurs... je donne juste mon expérience avec un netbook 1002ha qui me suis depuis quelques années dans un usage principalement bureautique en déplacements pro.

Edit: ps/ btw, pour le respect de nos conventions et le confort de recherche, merci d'enlever le "(en cours)" par avance merci (cf. 1er topic en "sticky")  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Voici comment je procéderais, vu que les scripts "chenvr" de notre ami kwenspc ne sont plus maintenus :

1. Sur le "serveur"

- générer un chroot dans une machine plus puissante et y faire les installations, ainsi que générer les paquets binaires associés (--buildpkg)

- compresser l'arbre de portage en squashfs (voir un topic dans la section doc)

- publier (par nfs, rsync, ...) l'arbre de portage compressé et les binpkgs générés

2. sur le eeePC

- mettre à jour comme suit :

    - démonter /usr/portage

    - syncroniser le squash compressé

    - remonter le squash

    - eix-update && emerge -DuNKav world && emerge -Da --depclean && revdep-rebuild -i

    - et bien évidemment elogv ; dispatch-conf

Et voilà.

Si tu n'as vraiment pas assez de place, regarde le topic "chenvr" dans la section doc, qui nettoie l'environnement "cible" pour n'y laisser que du runtime, en supprimant les outils de développement.

Pour ma part, j'ai un netbook beaucoup plus puissant (Atom hyper-threadé 1,6GHz avec un vrai disque dur), et j'utilise distcc

----------

## Kalax

 *boozo wrote:*   

> merci d'enlever le "(en cours)" par avance merci (cf. 1er topic en "sticky") 

 

Je ne comprends pas. Le format défini est

```
[THEME] description (état)
```

cf : ce lien obtenu par À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? et ce lien, poste originel.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> tu n'y gagneras pas en terme d'exploitation à l'usage

 

J'ai déjà utilisé cette machine sous KDE 4.3.x, et c'était déjà assez confortable. J'ai déjà fait des comparaison avec Gnome, Xfce et Lxde. Il y a peu de différence entre KDE Gnome et Xfce, en revanche, Lxde est nettement plus rapide au prix d'une austérité supérieure. De plus ces environnements n'ont pas le gain de place que propose le netbook workspace de KDE. J'ajouterais à ça le fait qu'en dehors de Firefox, Ogmrip et nvidia-settings, je n'utilise que des applis QT. Le choix de KDE est donc le plus pertinent pour moi.

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> regarde le topic "chenvr"

 

J'avais déjà vu ce topic, mais les liens ne fonctionnent plus.

Merci pour les commandes, ça m'éclaircit davantage.

As-tu expérimenté -Os vs -O2?

J'ai fait un premier test avec lame en 64 bits, résultats : -O2 produit un binaire légèrement plus gros (logique) mais -Os en produit un plus lent.

@+

----------

